# Ariens 1332LE



## jkitlinski (Nov 11, 2016)

Local person is selling a 2 year old unit. Looks to be in good shape but going to check it out in person. What is the value of this particular model?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

that's a 2k machine on clearance when they bought it. Depoending on how much use I'd guess around 1300 or so.


----------



## jkitlinski (Nov 11, 2016)

Trying to decide between this machine and a used Honda 928TAS... any insight on how these might compare. Similarly priced with the Honda being slightly more.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That 928 is a tracked machine. Do you need tracks? They tend to be more fussy and make turning more difficult. You're also paying a premium for the Honda name. What are your needs? What type of application are you going to be using the blower on? Both are fine machines, The JD is a 32 inch bucket, the Honda is a 28 inch. That's a considerable difference. Also- That Ariens LE is much older than just 2 years. I think 2006 was the last year for the 1332 LE. There were some DLE's in 2007 and 2008. After that it went to the Pro-32 

https://www.powersportsnetwork.com/...4698&year2=2005&mfg2=139&vehicle2=15450&go=Go


----------

